# Donor embryos and endo - protocol



## Briarna (Oct 19, 2012)

Hello  

Wonder if I could get some advice please. I'm having double donor IVF in January 2015 and have just been given my protocol and drugs. I'm being given oestrogen for my lining (which is naturally thick anyway) but as this feeds endo I'm wondering why they're giving it to me?  Surely this will make everything worse, is this normal? I will of course ask my clinic tomorrow, but it's been keeping me stressed worrying and I won't sleep again tonight, I'm just so stressed thinking it's all going to go wrong again. I have already been through 3 cycles of ICSI and this is our last hope.

Any info/experience would be really very much appreciated.

Thanks,

Bria


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

Totally normal to be on this, & it is for a short time before adding progesterone (which should annul the endo/estrogen effect anyway) so shouldn't cause a problem. Then maybe it'll work & you'll be pregnant & endo can shrink a bit, hurrah!


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
I have endo and yes, oestrogen as part of uour cycle is normal. However, do be prepared for it to also feed your endo and you to feel grotty and painful on it. 

I had 2 neg medicated fet. What worked for me was a triggered natural cycle . It may be worth discussing with your clinic. 
I was monitored until I had a follicle big enough ( needs to be over 17mm but idealy 25mm plus ). I then had a  trigger shot of pregnyl same as with ivf. Ovulation was 40 hours later( and I started progesterone ) and my et of 2 blasts 5 days after that ( so a week after trigger shot )

It was no worse than a normal cycle, and it worked. My treatment was abroad too.

Good luck

x x


----------



## Briarna (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks so much for your replies, you have have made me feel much more confident and less stressed, perhaps I'll be able to sleep tonight now (without everything churning around in my head for hours!)


----------

